# Request



## mikenjen0524 (Dec 13, 2011)

I am new @ posting in the forums, so...please forgive me if this is misplaced. I am very thankful for all of the development being done on the Dinc2; however, I just had one question. Would it be possible to have the Eternity Rom for the TBolt ported over to our device? Just curious to see if anyone knows anything about it or whether or not it's even possible. Thanks. I just realized this probably should've been posted in the general forum, sorry.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

All good. Please reserve the Developer subforum for ROM/Kernel releases only. Thanks!


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Im seeing alot of tbolt users coming to the dinc2.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> Im seeing alot of tbolt users coming to the dinc2.


You'll see quite a few tbolt users over in the Sammy forum pretty soonish too


----------

